# Fly Rod fight with a Bull Red



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

And I thought he could only fix boat trailer hubs! Way to go DH, send that picture to your bass catch'n son - that b-eats anything up in Lake Fork! LoL
and by the way Dave (camera man) you'd better eat that big old worm infested red you let die in the bottom of your boat. I know DH (devout fly rodder) knows better and his fish lived for another day and fight. That's the way he rolls.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Sweet!!*

Nothing quite like a big red on the fly. Well done.

Caught my PB fishing the Chandeleur Islands last spring. Spot-n-stalk on the bow of a poling skiff in a foot of crystal clear water yielded multiple fish, with the biggest taping at 42". Took forever to bring to hand and was all I could manage on an 8-weight.

Those islands definitely provide a bucket-list type trip if ever you get the chance. Transited out of Hopewell just east of NOLA and ran 2 hours across that BIG open bay. Gotta catch the weather just right, and even then there's a bit of "pucker factor" making the run in an 18' skiff. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job, Don!

We really need to get together soon and wet a line. Puck will be out of commission for awhile, but let me know in the next few weeks what looks good.

MQ


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2019)

Real nice!

Nice boat too!


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Great video!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome fish. Next time try fighting the fish with a much lower rod angle. Too much "tip fighting there". Once the rod gets above 30-45 degrees you have gone too far and aren't pressuring the fish with the butt of the rod.


----------

